# Bigger Nexus 3 sprockets than 23t?



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Does anyone know of a source for Nexus 3 sprockets with more than 23t? Or anyone who can attach a larger cog to a Nexus 3 base?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This site has a 24 tooth cog: SRAM / Sturmey Archer / Shimano sprocket / chainwheel for hub gears and back pedal brakes

Tim


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I took an old 6-speed freewheel apart and attached the 28t cog to a 23t Nexus sprocket with 3 AN screws and locknuts. I used a cobbled up mandrel from the freewheel body and a Park Tool BB tool to align it all when I drilled. The Nexus sprocket is made from very hard steel! I had to use a carbide tipped drill bit to get through.

For my use it is perfect, now I need to get a real machinist to make a few more for me with perfect concentricity: it is off by a tiny bit and the chain tension changes very slightly as the wheel rotates. I have a bunch of Nexus 23ts and I have some steel 28ts coming so I hope to get this done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Wombat said:


> This site has a 24 tooth cog: SRAM / Sturmey Archer / Shimano sprocket / chainwheel for hub gears and back pedal brakes
> 
> Tim


 Forgot to thank you for this tip. I must have been using the wrong search terms and I did not know that SA cogs fit Nexus hub, that alone is important knowledge to a newbie like me. Anyway I ordered a few to try, they are cheap enough: it's the shipping that costs......


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

This guy has skinny 24T and fat 26T:

Large Cogs for Internal Geared Hubs


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

pursuiter said:


> This guy has skinny 24T and fat 26T:
> 
> Large Cogs for Internal Geared Hubs


 Thanks, this link was very helpful too. Every tooth counts. I am up 3 from where I started!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I have a couple 26T that I thinned enough to fit an Alfine hub, a 31T 104mm chainring and a 29T 94mm chainring. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

pursuiter said:


> I have a couple 26T that I thinned enough to fit an Alfine hub, a 31T 104mm chainring and a 29T 94mm chainring. PM me if you're interested.


 I am now running a custom 32t cog that I made from a BMX cog and a 23t Shimano cog. I made a 28t cog at the same time so I have a bit of choice. If anyone wants one of these PM me.


----------



## restlesswave (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a nexus 8 hub with 1 teeth and am interested in changing it over for your 32T sprocket ,would it fit a 3/32 chain? thanks restlesswave


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

A 3/32" chain will be fine, all that matters is that the chain have a standard 1/2" pitch like any other bicycle. You realize that this is an added on sprocket that is bolted to a 22t offset Shimano sprocket?


----------



## restlesswave (Mar 3, 2016)

WoodlandHills said:


> A 3/32" chain will be fine, all that matters is that the chain have a standard 1/2" pitch like any other bicycle. You realize that this is an added on sprocket that is bolted to a 22t offset Shimano sprocket?


Mine is a Nexus 8 and as long as the sprocket fitted and was concentric,I am sure that would be fine,it is the gearing that I have to change and the aesthetics are not important. I assume if you have tried it that any nuts/bolts or welding used does not hit on anything while rotating.

Derek


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Did any try grinding off the 6 excess splines in a cassette cog and shaping the remaining 3 splines?
If you did, how did it work out?


----------

